# My bank is limiting Instant Pay



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry if this is already a topic elsewhere. I searched "instant pay" and looked through the first two pages or results, and didn't find this information

I tired doing Express Pay with Lyft today. shortly after pressing the button i get a text from Lfyt saying "Your bank isn't accepting Express Pay now. Instead...." ...wtf pnc. so i call pnc and they go over with me that visa direct, as they call it (its a visa card) has the following limitations: 3 times in a 24 hour period, 5 times in a 7 day period, and 10 times in a 30 day period. they said they can't help me and to call the visa customer service number, which they graciously gave me. Calling visa yields nothing at all, they just say its a system that they cant interact with. but they were willing to give me the PNC customer service phone number. no. whatever. fine. i didn't want my money anyway.

One person in another message did mention that they thought their bank was the reason the payment wasn't going through, but not these specifics

So i got some questions for yall, answer as many or as few as you like:

Has anyone else heard tale of these limitations before?
Can anyone confirm that they have pnc and have experienced the same?

Anyone have pnc and have received Instant Pays/Express pays more often than this?
Does your bank/debit card have these limitations or similar? if no, what bank do you have? i want in.
If a cute girls smiles at you and says "thank you for your order. Have a nice day" do you think that means she is in love with you? asking for a friend....
Common sense dictates that i call them again tomorrow and see if i get the same answers. I'll at least report back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

thesweatersnog said:


> Sorry if this is already a topic elsewhere. I searched "instant pay" and looked through the first two pages or results, and didn't find this information
> 
> I tired doing Express Pay with Lyft today. shortly after pressing the button i get a text from Lfyt saying "Your bank isn't accepting Express Pay now. Instead...." ...wtf pnc. so i call pnc and they go over with me that visa direct, as they call it (its a visa card) has the following limitations: 3 times in a 24 hour period, 5 times in a 7 day period, and 10 times in a 30 day period. they said they can't help me and to call the visa customer service number, which they graciously gave me. Calling visa yields nothing at all, they just say its a system that they cant interact with. but they were willing to give me the PNC customer service phone number. no. whatever. fine. i didn't want my money anyway.
> 
> ...


Get another bank.

If my bank wont do what i want 
They are Gone.

If a Dr. Wont do what i want
I fire him.

I cancelled a Wal Mart credit card Today.
17 calls on automated system to pay.
No time for B.S.
THEY ARE HISTORY !

Dump your Bank !


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Good to know because PNC is the bank I use to pay my parents. (My mom is still on my account so she just takes the money.) Guess I’ll have to be carthow many times I use it.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Question: Why on earth would you need to use instant pay at a rate that would exceed the very lax bank limitations you listed above?

What's your vice?


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

thesweatersnog said:


> Sorry if this is already a topic elsewhere. I searched "instant pay" and looked through the first two pages or results, and didn't find this information
> 
> I tired doing Express Pay with Lyft today. shortly after pressing the button i get a text from Lfyt saying "Your bank isn't accepting Express Pay now. Instead...." ...wtf pnc. so i call pnc and they go over with me that visa direct, as they call it (its a visa card) has the following limitations: 3 times in a 24 hour period, 5 times in a 7 day period, and 10 times in a 30 day period. they said they can't help me and to call the visa customer service number, which they graciously gave me. Calling visa yields nothing at all, they just say its a system that they cant interact with. but they were willing to give me the PNC customer service phone number. no. whatever. fine. i didn't want my money anyway.
> 
> ...


Going on a limb here, but your bank is telling you the truth. 
You can: 
A) live with it. 
B) get another bank. 
C) get a go bank through uber and cash out, withdraw the cash and deposit cash into pnc. 
D) any combination or none of the above choices


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

thesweatersnog said:


> If a cute girls smiles at you and says "thank you for your order. Have a nice day" do you think that means she is in love with you? asking for a friend....


Not enough information to go off of. But if a random girl approaches you and says that to you in a public place when you didn't just make an order... she might be into you!


----------



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Question: Why on earth would you need to use instant pay at a rate that would exceed the very lax bank limitations you listed above?
> 
> What's your vice?


Well first off, if you do both Uber and Lyft, the number of uses is effectively cut in half. more so for other services, but i think those are the only two that offer these options. and honestly i was doing it pretty often, cause why not? $0.50 was not a serious dent for money today. now though, m not doing it as much.



Rsabcd said:


> Going on a limb here, but your bank is telling you the truth.
> You can:
> A) live with it.
> B) get another bank.
> ...


looking into B, but i've been mostly ignoring this since i posted.



Trafficat said:


> Not enough information to go off of. But if a random girl approaches you and says that to you in a public place when you didn't just make an order... she might be into you!


lol! I'm not sure what i would think in that situation! ... I mean my friend, im not sure what my friend would think.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

thesweatersnog said:


> Sorry if this is already a topic elsewhere. I searched "instant pay" and looked through the first two pages or results, and didn't find this information
> 
> I tired doing Express Pay with Lyft today. shortly after pressing the button i get a text from Lfyt saying "Your bank isn't accepting Express Pay now. Instead...." ...wtf pnc. so i call pnc and they go over with me that visa direct, as they call it (its a visa card) has the following limitations: 3 times in a 24 hour period, 5 times in a 7 day period, and 10 times in a 30 day period. they said they can't help me and to call the visa customer service number, which they graciously gave me. Calling visa yields nothing at all, they just say its a system that they cant interact with. but they were willing to give me the PNC customer service phone number. no. whatever. fine. i didn't want my money anyway.
> 
> ...


Time for a new bank.... As for your last question, definitely she wants you. Definitely.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DUMP DA BANK.

DO DA CHICK.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> DUMP DA BANK.
> 
> DO DA CHICK.


Weirdo


----------



## Scotty77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Before you go pull as much overdraft cash from the atm as you can. F em!


----------



## Lady uber28 (Oct 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Get another bank.
> 
> If my bank wont do what i want
> They are Gone.
> ...


So you can't get instant pay on the Walmart go card?


----------

